# Anyone try the 1Iron Golf system?



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey there,

Has anyone demoed the 1 Iron Golf clubs? I saw an add for them on these forums.

Essentially, all irons are the same length (7 iron length), and all woods are the same length (7wood length). This supposedly makes them a lot easier to hit,without compromising distance.

It's an interesting idea, particularly since I hit my 7 & 7 wood a lot better than my other clubs. But, I'd be concerned with distance as well as chipping control.

Let me know, thanks!
-TMC


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

1 Iron Golf. I want to start this off with saying I DO NOT have a set of 1 Iron Clubs. What I do have is a set of Dynator irons, that I picked up for next to nothing. I used Tom Wishon’s club length tables to ascertain my floor to wrist height. Based upon his table length for a 5-iron. I then subtracted the normal incremental difference to achieve a length of 36 inches for my 7-iron. I then cut all clubs (3 to 9) to 36 inches. The next thing I had to find out was the exact weight of the 7-iron. I then added lead weights to all the other clubs to make their weights identical to the 7-iron. Because these were cheaper cast clubs, I could not change the lie angles of the clubs to match the 7-iron. Despite the lie angle difference, the clubs have performed surprisingly well. The most disconcerting thing about the clubs is in fact their length. For users of conventional length clubs, we have this tendency to go looking for a club based upon its length. I don’t think this little test of mine, in any way shape or form measures up to professional 1 Iron Golf clubs. The reason I carried out this test was because I was interested in the performance of 1 Iron Golf’s clubs, their literature makes a very good case for a set of clubs all the same length.
Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I too, have never tried these..but I think it would be great for accuracy, not so much for distance..


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

That was one of the things I was most interested in. Believe me I am not a hot shot golfer, but I found after hitting with my "home made clubs" that there really wasn't any appreciable yardage change. What I would do was take my normal 7-iron, hit 5 balls, then take the home made job and hit 5, in some cases I got a better shot with the home made. Where the home made clubs seemed to shine was the 3 and 5-iron's, I in fact got better yardages with the home made, but then I never have been all that great with a 3 and 5-iron.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks so much for trying this out 65! My uncle makes clubs... maybe one day I'll see if he can do this for me. How did the pitching wedge work out for you on ship and pitch shots? More distance than a normal club? Less feel? About the same?

I'm pleasently surprised to find out that your 5 and 3 was about the same. Might eb worth a try one of these days.

Cheers,
_TMC


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

What the 1 Iron clubs have going for them is CONSISTENCY, every iron being the same length means you dont have to adjust to each club, set-up and address is the same for each club, they all "feel" the same because they all weigh the same. In a traditional club set its common for the average golfer to "not like" or "can't hit" one or more particular clubs, usually because its longer or just doesn't feel right. 1 Iron their all the same length, they all weigh the same, they all have the same lie and their custom built to your individual specs. From what I've seen from my little experiment, each club compares favorably with each of their traditional counterparts, and in some cases give you better yardage, because now you can hit each club equally well. If I hadn't put out a small fortune for the clubs I've got now, I'd be really tempted to try their set.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Just a suggestion.

Instead of buying and using a #1 iron, why not buy a 2hybrid?

It's easier to hit and fly better distance and control.

Try it out before buying a 1iron. You might end up regretting it.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Butz....the 1 Iron Golf we're talking about is a Golf Club Manufacturer, its a brand name, not a particular club.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Hey,
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> ...


Great tip! :laugh: 

/Back on topic

Interesting idea. I'm not so sure *I* would like it, but that's not the point. If you want to try them go ahead. And come back and tell us all about them.


----------

